# Meeting Interest? Anyone?



## gava (28/3/12)

Hey people,

Starting to get some normality in my life again after having a kid and moving into our new house I think its time to have a B.A.D meet..

I've started a facebook page for Bendigo Homebrewers and have asked the same question about a day of meet and greet, chat about beer, drink beer and so on.
facebook page http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/327235607332975/

Who would be interested in a day event? I'll host.. 

If you guys/girls are interested what date and stuff would you like?

gav


----------



## mmmyummybeer (2/4/12)

gava said:


> Hey people,
> 
> Starting to get some normality in my life again after having a kid and moving into our new house I think its time to have a B.A.D meet..
> 
> ...



Sounds great Gav, am keen, no particular preference at this stage as to a date. Look forward to what ever is decided  . We could possible do a beer swap ???


----------



## gava (2/4/12)

beer swap for sure! always good


----------



## notung (8/4/12)

Nice work setting up a facebook group. Have any new people contacted because of it?

It would be fantastic attending a meeting! Unfortunately right now I have no beers at home to share but I will hopefully be fixing that very soon. BussyyY!!!! If you set a meet time Gav, I'll roll with it!

Cheers


----------



## Kleiny (9/4/12)

I might be able to make it if it hits a weekend im in Bendigo to visit the old's

Nice one on the facebook page, i see a few new names on there.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (22/4/12)

Thinking a BAD meeting would be great at the moment as we seem to have some new people interested in the club and existing members keen to catch back up. So to try and get the ball rolling on a date. 

How does June sound?? 
Say Saturday 16th June???


----------



## gava (23/4/12)

at the moent june 16 sounds good (that without checking with the wife)


----------



## notung (28/4/12)

16 June sounds quite good for me. Good work locking in a date! It will be nice to see a couple of new faces too!


----------



## gava (4/5/12)

Ok June 16th is a goer I can host at my house... 
Guess we'll have to get a bit of an idea of what we can expect from the day and what we want..

I have a double batch rig if we want to brew and we have room outside for anyone who wants to bring their rig, maybe a BIAB demo?

I will obviously start up a new thread on here and will create a facebook invite thingo on bendigohomebrewers.

I will use this thread to start getting ideas.

I also have a four tap kegerator which i can tap kegs if anyway wants to bring any.. At the moment I have just one beer on it but i'll try and bust out another one before that date.

edit: Bendigo Homebrewers facebook group : http://www.facebook.com/?sk=welcome#!/...27235607332975/


----------



## notung (6/5/12)

Wonderful. I can assist with a BIAB demo on the day. If a few brewers brought along equip, we could use combined resources to brew a huge batch of something! Or a few different batches...


----------

